# VGA 15pin to s-video 4pin or RCA/ laptop connects Projector/ Thanks!!



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

hello!
Have a laptop with no S-Video but it does have a *15 pin VGA*. I want it to connect a LCD projector (Sharp XV-C1E, detail pls see below) which has *4pin s-video-in, and RCA*. 

Now i am looking for a connector or cable or adapter or whatever that could go from VGA to s-video if not that then to one RCA. 

I am really a beginner in this part... :no:
and i searched a little on google,seems there r something as i want exist. like this: 








:reading:
But i also found that some people still have problems on connection when using the adapter. 
So I really wanne make sure about my case... 
Is this kind of adapter suitable for the projector? or some other better choices??? *THANKS soooooo much~ *

*PS:* about the projector: 
*Sharp XV-C1E LCD projector 

Video Input: 
Analogue Video Format - NTSC, SECAM, PAL 
Analogue video Signal - S-Video, composite video *


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Jei,

Welcome to the Forum! I've moved your thread to our Projectors forum - maybe someone here will be able to help you out. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Really thank you! It's very sweety:yes:
But could u pls give me a link that i can check it 
Thanks:1eye:



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Hi Jei,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum! I've moved your thread to our Projectors forum - maybe someone here will be able to help you out. :T
> 
> ...


----------

